
Cache me if you can - gecko
http://bitquabit.com/post/cache-me-if-you-can/
======
jtchang
Good post. When you are faced with performance issues one of the #1 things you
can do is look at what you can cache.

Can you cache requests? Page renders? Database objects? How about function
calls?

Caching isn't a panacea but it is certainly one of tools in your set of
optimization tactics.

Other stuff I generally look for when trying to optimize include:

\- Connection times and connecting pooling \- Memory constraints \-
Duplication of data

